# Actors



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

Whats your opinion about actors in a haunted house, Should they where masks or use make-up. What works best for you?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Probably depends on the effect you're going for. Masks are generally pretty hot and a lot of people can't wear one for more than a short time. Make up gives you more flexibility and allows the actor to breath/see. We use masks on some of our actors and by the end of the two hour TOT time, they are peeling them off, especially if it's a warm evening. Certain masks are just awesome so if you can manage the comfort issue, go with it, but makeup is a lot more user friendly


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

We do both makeup and masks. Some actors prefer the makeup due to comfort, but others like the masks so they don't have to fool with the makeup.
To each there own I guess. I personally prefer my SPFX silicone mask, but it's not practical to purchase one for every actor in my haunt.

I like using masks on my props and actors because it leaves the Tot's guessing is it real or is it just a prop.

Makeup requires a little know how and skill, but you have more flexibility. Makeup with foam and latex appliances can net some very cool looks relatively easily.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i've used both. im not an actress but i do enjoy dressing up. i prefer using makeup, because its easier to breathe and the one time i did use a mask, i had trouble seeing out the eyeholes.

unfortunitely, last year when i used make up, i was sweating it off after two hours. and it got into my eyes. 

If you had a way to keep them cool, i'd go with makeup.


----------



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. Happy Haunting!


----------

